# Best Diapers/Belly Band for Poddy Training?



## pulpfictionfan (Feb 27, 2018)

So I responded to a thread I started awhile back, but thought maybe starting a new thread would be more beneficial. If this is not allowed please remove.
Thanks.

Gizmo is not getting the whole poddy training issue. He will even relieve himself in inappropriate places outside, for example on the sidewalk, just outside the main door. Once, I thought he was done going and he had a little diarrhea right on the steps on the way back up into the house. It was as though he didn't stop to think he just needed to turn around and go back out. It all happened so fast I didn't even have a chance to swipe him up and place him in a more appropriate place.
I purchased some diapers for him but they turned out to be the wrong size. 
So my question is this:
Are doggy diapers or belly bands better?
Is there anyone you know of who makes them so that I can measure him for proper fit? If I go this route I want something that is washable instead of something that I throw out. I would prefer not having to buy diapers every week.
The good thing about all of this is he isn't tearing the diapers off, like my beagle surely would.
Also, is there anyone who has experienced this much inclination in a dog to pee inside who has successfully house trained them?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Baby took his time becoming house trained as well, I didn't fully trust him without the belly band being on when he would spend time on our rugs until he was about 1 year or 1.5 years old, I forget exactly what the age was when he finally got the hang of potty outside. I only put the belly band on when I knew he would be on our rugs, otherwise it stayed off while he was closed off inside of the kitchen with a baby gate during his potty training days. 

I got my belly band for Baby on Amazon I only ever bought one, I just washed it regularly. And the first one they sent was too small and I had to reorder the next size up. However Amazon no longer carries the one I bought as far as I know. Instead I recommend checking out www.baxterboo.com , they do have the bands and also diapers, they seem to cater a lot to the needs of small dogs and I like the site. They may call them something other than belly bands on that website though, I forget. You may have to hunt around on the site to find the but they are there for sure. They are both washable, but you will need to buy sanitary napkins or incontinence pads for people. Sanitary napkins are cheaper and you can buy small ones or cut them in half. I didn't buy real thick ones, just light to medium which worked fine for us, at the time my boy was only about 5 lbs. If he soils the pad, just throw it away & insert a new one. Just don't forget to take the belly band off when you take him outside to potty {I did that a few times and learned the hard way :blush:}

For a boy dog I would recommend a belly band, because to me a poop accident is a lot easier to clean up if 'it' happens and a belly band is much easier to take on and off. I took it on and off every time I would take him outside to potty, then put it on him again when back inside on our rugs. I only have experience with belly bands, not diapers but I know lots of people do use the diapers. I would only use them for my dog if he became completely incontinent from old age or health reasons . But you could use them for potty training if you want to, it's just more work to put pants off and on than it is the belly band.

If your dog is having diarrhea as you said, diarrhea sometimes can't be controlled and held in or waited upon, so maybe that was the case that time for your dog? Perhaps he just couldn't hold it that time? As a puppy my dog also used to just squat down and go anywhere at the moment he felt the urge. Like little human kids they need to eventually learn over time that there is a time and a place to go, and also learn how to control their bodies/bowls which takes time for them to get the feel for. When very young and their bladders aren't fully developed you may have to wait until they are fully developed before expecting them to start to become potty trained. 

On particular time that I remember very well, Baby squated down did it right on the side walk at a dog Halloween parade as we were looking out over the water at the NY skyline from Newport NJ. I looked down and said Uh Oh! Because the it was a 'pooptastrophie' as my husband and I call them, meaning when it is a loose stool and the hair gets soiled. The timing of it wasn't good, we had to sit down in the park right there and use nearly and entire box of doggie wipes to get him clean and with people all around watching us & trying to eat their lunch..... Not fun but this stuff sometimes happens to Maltese parents, it comes with the territory:w00t:.


----------



## pulpfictionfan (Feb 27, 2018)

LOVE_BABY,
I got some disposable belly bands for Gizmo maybe a couple of weeks or so, based on your suggestion. I also got one washable belly band to try before I bought more. The diapers I purchased just don't fit quite right and I will have to go a size up on those, but I plan to stick with the belly bands, anyway. I am very pleased with them because they are easy and very effective.
I ALMOST ALMOST ALMOST dare to let him stay out of the crate at night and let him sleep on the bed with us if he has a belly band on but I am still cautious about that.
We are getting there. At first I didn't want to use the belly bands because I was thinking how on earth is he going to learn to go outside if he is free to go anywhere in the house he wants to? Does that make sense? But trying the belly bands has been a life saver. At least now we can play and enjoy his hilarious personality and get to know him on a whole new level. 
I had him get a hair cut and he sure looks like a charming little fellow now. Such a soft coat of fur!
Thanks for all the positive suggestions! 
I am going to post some photos here in a moment so you can meet him, too! And I would love to see photos of your Baby!


----------



## pulpfictionfan (Feb 27, 2018)

*Pictures of Gizmo*

This is a shot of Gizmo after I took him in for a hair cut:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214238566051060&set=pcb.10214238567211089&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214238566571073&set=pcb.10214238567211089&type=3&theater

Here is a picture before his hair cut:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214244649203135&set=p.10214244649203135&type=3&theater

Let me know if you can see the pictures!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

pulpfictionfan said:


> LOVE_BABY,
> I got some disposable belly bands for Gizmo maybe a couple of weeks or so, based on your suggestion. I also got one washable belly band to try before I bought more. The diapers I purchased just don't fit quite right and I will have to go a size up on those, but I plan to stick with the belly bands, anyway. I am very pleased with them because they are easy and very effective.
> I ALMOST ALMOST ALMOST dare to let him stay out of the crate at night and let him sleep on the bed with us if he has a belly band on but I am still cautious about that.
> We are getting there. At first I didn't want to use the belly bands because I was thinking how on earth is he going to learn to go outside if he is free to go anywhere in the house he wants to? Does that make sense? But trying the belly bands has been a life saver. At least now we can play and enjoy his hilarious personality and get to know him on a whole new level.
> ...


Hi! Sorry so long getting back to you with a reply, I haven't been here on SM for a couple of weeks. I'm so glad to hear the belly band has been helpful to you:thumbsup:! I will read ahead & look for the photos you mentioned you would post! I will also try to post one of Baby too.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*This is my Baby*

I saw your photos of Gizmo-- very cute!
Here is a long & narrow recent photo which we took about a week ago of Baby, I cut myself out of the photo which is why it's long and narrow. I've had to cut Baby's hair a bit shorter on his body than it had been before. I may even do a puppy cut soon. But this is how he looks right now --he's my little precious sweetheart:wub:!


----------



## pulpfictionfan (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Love Baby!
Baby is adorbs!!! Such a sweetie! I would love to see more pictures!
I am so glad you are back! Hope all is well with you! Baby looks really happy! Aren't they hilarious?
Gizmo is doing really well I am happy to report. We have not had any "accidents" since I began using the pads (my timing may be off, it has been since after we started using the pads), for maybe the last two or three weeks or so? What a blessing. I am not sure but it might be because he doesn't like going in the pads?
In any case, I am enjoying my boys! I have a beagle too. I think they are beginning to be friends. They sleep together on the couch and we can all play together nicely.


----------

